# "Flying yesterdays aircraft tomorrow" patch



## ark (20 Jul 2004)

Does anyone happen to have a decent close up picture of the "Flying yesterdays aircraft tomorrow" patch ?

Google returns this http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=flying+yesterday+aircraft+tomorrow&btnG=Search
but the actual links are dead (and the google's thumbnail is too small)


----------



## Inch (20 Jul 2004)

You mean like this one? Enjoy.


----------



## Inch (20 Jul 2004)

That pic was actually a sticker some of the boys had made up, I don't have big pic of the patch.


----------



## ark (20 Jul 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> You mean like this one? Enjoy.



That is good enough, thanks


----------



## Alex (20 Jul 2004)

I think I have seen a picture of a pilot wearing that patch before in the newspaper. Is it allowed, or is it discouraged for the pilots to wear them?


----------



## Inch (20 Jul 2004)

They have some rules about what badges you wear, but no one really cares that much except the Sqn CWO. I've seen some guys wearing it, on the green you can't really see the badge unless you're up close and actually looking at it.

Cheers


----------



## Kunu (27 Jul 2004)

I realize this is a bit of a longshot request ;D, but does anyone know if they could get ahold of a patch or two like this for me through the grapevine?   Thanks.


----------



## Inch (27 Jul 2004)

I've only seen a few of the "Flying yesterday's aircraft today" patches floating around. I think whoever got them made up probably got posted out by now, those things have been around for a few years.

Cheers


----------

